# [NR] Diego Meneghetti - 27.72 3BLD Single (Brazil NR)



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 30, 2017)

Congratulations, Diego, for an amazing 27.72 Single! 

http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/2202/events/16/rounds/2/results


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 30, 2017)

yay congrats!!


----------



## Octavian-360 (May 1, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## Ollie (May 1, 2017)

Well deserved


----------



## kake123 (May 1, 2017)

Congrats, about time!!


----------



## Meneghetti (May 10, 2017)

Thanks, guys!!! 
Sorry, I've just noticed this topic here <3


----------

